
Enso's zenPad is vaporware, get refunds while they last (update) - jacquesm
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/09/ensos-zenpad-is-vaporware-get-refunds-while-they-last/
======
aristus
What's the update? This is from 12 days ago.

I ordered one near the beginning of April. So far I've received one (1)
generic response to my enquiries. So we'll see, I guess.

~~~
jacquesm
A person that lost some money to enso just mailed me the link so I posted it.

Has anybody here actually ordered and received one?

~~~
aristus
How exactly did he lose it? The 45-day PayPal chargeback window is still open.

~~~
jacquesm
The email did not detail, maybe I should interpret it as that she has given up
on getting any money back.

Also not sure if paypal was the only way they accepted funds.

It's funny how the guy keeps changing his story and thinks that's perfectly
ok, in fact threatens lawsuits left right and center. I still haven't heard
from his lawyer, maybe he forgot ;)

